# Middle School Birthday or Halloween party idea



## cindyt7

Last year my second daughter turned 13 in October so we had a costume/birthday party on Friday the 13th. 
I put party hats on all of my ground breakers and they were holding Happy Birthday Balloons (I'll see if I can find my CD with the pictures and upload them later). It was a rather funny sight.
I had the whole house decorated. WE had a buffet tabel with creepy crawlers all over it, in the food, in the cookies...
There was about 20 kids, girls and boys. We broke off into 2 teams for a scavenger hunt. I made up 16 or so clues, here are some examples:
Get one of any Christmas Colors. Granny Smith or a Fugi will do. (apples)
After a fight with Freddy you may need a few of these (bandaid)
Get a picure of this movie: to utter a sharp loud cry (Scream)
In the fall you can try and find your way out of one of these maizes. You can bring back any form. (corn.)
Then they got points if they could get chalk and draw an ouline of a stranger, if they could get a stranger to let them wrap them in toilet paper (they had to get the paper) All this had to be photographed. 
They got points if they could sneak up and scare the other team(I'm the one who ended up getting scared!! BTW)
And points if they finished the whole list. 
Then we did a costume contest, pizza, and cake. 
My daughter said all the kids said it was the funniest party they were ever at!
And we all know how middle schoolers can be. It was a very cost efficient fun time.


----------



## AzKittie74

Cindy,
My daughter also turned 13 last October, we had a Halloween party to but unlike your teenagers non of mine wanted to do the planned fun events, just eat and dance all night long haha would love to know what you have in mind for this year.


----------



## Sickie Ickie

Well, ironically- my son's birthday is October 13! LOL He'll turn 3, so no socialized all night dances yet. LOL


----------



## AzKittie74

lol Yet being the key word!


----------



## cindyt7

AzKittie74 said:


> Cindy,
> My daughter also turned 13 last October, we had a Halloween party to but unlike your teenagers non of mine wanted to do the planned fun events, just eat and dance all night long haha would love to know what you have in mind for this year.


It's so hot and humid here in Illinois I'm really behind!! It's been over 90 and the humidity is at about 70% every day. I don't have a basement so I work mostly in the garage. HOT, hot, hot. The lack of a comfortable work space is stunting my creativity. I have nothing special planned as of yet. And when I throw a party I usually always do a theme. For our last graduation we did "come dressed as you were in high school". We left sharpies out to write on the bathroom wall. It was a very fun party. (I'm sure reading of the walls helped the Middle School party move right along. I hope they didn't tell their parents what they read )
At this point I'm setting the bar rather high for myself and having trouble coming up with my next idea. Inspiration usually hits me about 4am the day before a party. Then I end up with a marathon weekend.


----------



## jodi

cindyt7 said:


> Inspiration usually hits me about 4am the day before a party. Then I end up with a marathon weekend.


I can TOTALLY relate to that! I have good plans, then life happens and I forget where I put my idea notebook last April when I used it, then probably 10/10 it all comes back with modifacations and I am in panic mode until the party. Oh well, I guess some of us work better under pressure?


----------



## Haunted Bayou

I am like that.....I wait till there is pressure then I MUST come up with something. I have always been like that.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Time permitting, doing a murder mystery could be fun.
Scavenger hunts are fun too.


----------



## Beepem

AzKittie74 said:


> Cindy,
> My daughter also turned 13 last October, we had a Halloween party to but unlike your teenagers non of mine wanted to do the planned fun events, just eat and dance all night long haha would love to know what you have in mind for this year.


Don't plan events at a 14th birthday party. I'm a 15 yearr old guy, and would seriously suggest avoiding that. Eat and dance is good.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Serious Beep? I would participate in a murder mystery and I'm 44!! lol

I had a blast at the one we went a few years ago, got into costume and spent the night at this old Victorian house...Was too cool!!


----------



## AzKittie74

yeah I made a few suggestions for this year and she has gone as far as to say she might just want a BBQ!!!!! WHAT!! So I might just give her the BBQ and have a costume party the next night. UGHHHH!


----------



## cindyt7

Frighteners Entertainment said:


> Serious Beep? I would participate in a murder mystery and I'm 44!! lol
> 
> I had a blast at the one we went a few years ago, got into costume and spent the night at this old Victorian house...Was too cool!!


Don't forget there is a big difference between a 14yr old 8th grader and a 15 year old Sophmore. My 16 year old junior hangs out with us still, but not to play anything other than Dungeons and Dragons. I wouln't even want the issues that come with having a "high school" party.
My other daughters are very much into gaming. We play board games all the time. My 13 and 10 year old really want to have a Murder Mystery party this year. Maybe I'll do that for their B-days. 
Glad you brought this up!


----------

